

SoftLayer hit by massive DDOS attack - ca98am79
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?p=6310422

======
ca98am79
oops, this link takes you to the top of the thread:
<http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?p=6310157>

